# Tapatalk or Forum Runner?



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently, we've been hearing that there may be some issues with the Forum Runner mobile application. I've had great experiences with the programmer of Forum Runner and users have been very happy with it in the past, but it seems that the software hasn't been updated in a while.

So, TiVoCommunity users, what do you think? Should we switch to Tapatalk? Or stick with Forum Runner?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I bought forumrunner but never actually use it. The only reason I did was because it was the only way to upload photos to the forum from an iOS device. However with iOS6 adding the ability to use standard browser file buttons to select photos from your camera roll I no longer even need it for that.

That being said I know there are a lot of people who do use it, and since it costs money they may not be very happy if you switch. Anyway to support both?

Dan


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a good point. I'll see if there is a way that both can be supported.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, I've updated the poll to reflect a new choice. At this point I'm not certain if both can be installed at the same time without issues, but am looking into it now.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have both installed but much prefer Forum Runner for ease of use. I do know of forums that have both installed.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

For what it's worth, Forumrunner's latest update works great on my iPhone, but it doesn't work so well on my iPad.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Forum Runner is next to useless on Android.

No HTML view, (anything in a spoiler tag can never be seen on Android, no way to see animated GIF files)
The delete post option never actually deletes the post. (Although I think that occured on the last version that I had on my iPhone also)

And whilst they are currently silent, there are many, many android users here, and we need to be taken into consideration also.

Whilst I appreciate the need to fund the board and see a return from it, viewing TCF via a mobile web browser is inconvenient for non-club members with the sidebar ads taking up 20-30% of the viewable width.

My vote is for Tapatalk, or a custom skin for mobile web browsers.

OH AND

What's the point of an announcement for members that cannot be read by a member when they are logged in?


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I voted "Switch to Tapatalk", only because my actual preferred option is not available:

"Add Tapatalk, offer both if reasonably possible."


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I use the iPad 2 to connect most of the time so I just use the browser. I never bothered with the apps.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I paid for Forum Runner when I had an iPhone. Now that I have moved on to a Windows Phone device, I'd prefer this forum utilize Tapatalk because there is a Windows Phone app supporting it (Board Express). I also see Tapatalk directly provides Chrome and Blackberry versions, too, which would be a larger reach overall.

Can both be supported, even if just at least for an overlapping period of time? They are both free to forum owners.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> For what it's worth, Forumrunner's latest update works great on my iPhone, but it doesn't work so well on my iPad.


+1

I have been finding that some of the widgets seem to not work at times like "Mark all read". I can't pin it to portrait/landscape or anything else but its the first time I did not like Forum Runner.

For my old eyes the web interface is way too small on mobile.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

BrettStah said:


> For what it's worth, Forumrunner's latest update works great on my iPhone, but it doesn't work so well on my iPad.


The touch screen no longer works for the iPad version for me.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, Tapatalk is installed and the forum has not yet self-destructed 

It's a paid app, and I don't have a copy, so can some of you test this out to see if it's working?

You may have to enter "tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb" as the URL, as "tivocommunity.com" will take you to the homepage and not the forums.

Let me know if it works, and if so, great!


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't find Tivocommunity when I search, either as "tivocommunity.com or tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

heberman said:


> I can't find Tivocommunity when I search, either as "tivocommunity.com or tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb


Same here. I'm not finding in a search of the Tapatalk "network".


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

It should work now -- Tapatalk was having some problems finding us, but seems to be good to go. I was able to log in with Convo (a free Android Tapatalk client.)

Please let me know if it's now showing up in Tapatalk's listings -- then I can edit the announcement


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The current version of Forum Runner for iPad has a bug that causes controls on the right side of the screen to not work when in landscape mode. The developers know about it and are working on a fix. The workaround is to force-quit FR, put the iPad into portrait orientation, then start FR. Then you can switch to landscape.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I prefer Tapatalk. Will have to add TCF.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Peter Redmer said:


> It should work now -- Tapatalk was having some problems finding us, but seems to be good to go. I was able to log in with Convo (a free Android Tapatalk client.)
> 
> Please let me know if it's now showing up in Tapatalk's listings -- then I can edit the announcement


I cannot find it.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Peter Redmer said:


> It should work now -- Tapatalk was having some problems finding us, but seems to be good to go. I was able to log in with Convo (a free Android Tapatalk client.)
> 
> Please let me know if it's now showing up in Tapatalk's listings -- then I can edit the announcement


Still not visible to Tapatalk paid app.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Prefer FR, as long as I run the FR app on my iPad in portrait orientation, it seems to work well enough.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Drewster said:


> I voted "Switch to Tapatalk", only because my actual preferred option is not available:
> 
> "Add Tapatalk, offer both if reasonably possible."


This.

Haven't hit my phone to see if Tapatalk is finding TCF yet. I hope it doesn't have the same issues AVSForum had (spacing, not keeping track of read threads).

The latter is a moot point now that AVSForum is live with its HTML5 skin.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Can any one provide screenshots comparing the two?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

morac said:


> Can any one provide screenshots comparing the two?


Please


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I bought Tapatalk and added some forums but I can't seem to add TCF. Doesn't its name need to be added to Tapatalk's directory?


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

I prefer FR as I like it's ease of use, runs fine for me and one thing no ones pointed out yet. Tapatalk costs more and if one is used over the other (the more expensive one) then you guys will effetively be telling users, we dont care if that ones cheaper, we like this one so suck it up and use it.

Edit: Then there's also the issue of people who have bought FR already then get forced to go buy TT and end up spending more in the long run.

I'll gladly switch to TT as I am ure every other FR user will too if you guys pay back the money we spent on FR lol.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I don't care. I just want the pop-up to stop popping up every single time I visit TCF from my iPad.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

heySkippy said:


> I don't care. I just want the pop-up to stop popping up every single time I visit TCF from my iPad.


Sounds like you have a cookie issue. I'm not seeing that.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> Sounds like you have a cookie issue. I'm not seeing that.


I've never had popup problems with FR so it could be a cookie thing but I didn't even know cookies were used in FR.

Sent from my PANTECH Crossover (TM) on AT&T via Forum Runner.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Is the forum showing up as a selection via Tapatalk's server yet? I don't see it from the "Board Express" app.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Mike Lang said:


> Sounds like you have a cookie issue. I'm not seeing that.


I wonder what became of Unbeliever's evidence that the Forum Runner cookie was miscoded. I had the same problem on my forum with the prompt coming up repeatedly, so I modified the settings for Forum Runner not to prompt people at all.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Is the forum showing up as a selection via Tapatalk's server yet? I don't see it from the "Board Express" app.


Depending on when the setup was done, it might be a population thing where TT's end updates with new sites every so often.

Sent from my PANTECH Crossover (TM) on AT&T via Forum Runner.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I can't find it in tapatalk. I searched for TiVo.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

I think it needs to be submitted to their index. Searching for TCF or TiVo should allow us to find it then if it is done correctly.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

morac said:


> Can any one provide screenshots comparing the two?


this


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

I just installed Tapatalk last night for unrelated reasons. So my vote it with them. Those reviewing Forum Runner are awfully pissed off at the developers right now.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Not that Tapatalk is without its issues on iPads either.

For normal use, the two are very much alike, The bit that bugs me about Tapatalk is that to read more posts you pull up on the screen and release - hoping you did it enough. ForumRunner just has a button to tap. You do this often enough that the difference in usability is noticeable. I will try to post some screenshots in a bit.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Tapatalk


















Forum Runner


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Is the forum showing up as a selection via Tapatalk's server yet? I don't see it from the "Board Express" app.


Anyone with a "yes it's showing up" yet? I can't go to it until it's linked; Board Express doesn't have a way of just entering a URL.

Peter, did you register the forum with Tapatalk, too, or did you just add the plugin?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> Sounds like you have a cookie issue. I'm not seeing that.


Clear your browser history and try it.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

No luck on Tapatalk's iPhone app.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Searching for TiVo in tapatalk now yields 3 forums. When this thread started, it only yielded one forum.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

timckelley said:


> Searching for TiVo in tapatalk now yields 3 forums. When this thread started, it only yielded one forum.


And still not this forum ...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm gonna stop looking until someone here (or Peter) says it's in the Tapatalk search.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't use either one, but I do find the remark printed in every post about it being posted by Tapatalk extremely annoying. I wish there was a way you folks could turn that off. Nobody really cares what you use to post your comments. I'm not blaming the Tapatalk users themselves since it's obviously a feature embedded by the software developers, but please make it stop. Talk about shameless self-promotion.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> I don't use either one, but I do find the remark printed in every post about it being posted by Tapatalk extremely annoying.


It can be shut off on the user end. That's the very first thing I did after getting the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Inundated said:


> It can be shut off on the user end. That's the very first thing I did after getting the Tapatalk app.


I wish there was a way the forum owner could toggle it off by default for all, since lots of folks are just careless about it, and I agree that "ad signature" is distracting and annoying,


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Interesting poll....as of 11/19 1:45 pm US CST, basically tied...24% for Tapatalk, 24% for ForumRunner (7% want forum runner, or 14% wanting to continue to use ForumRunner, along with using Tapatalk as a 2nd option).

Given the issues with Android and Windows Mobile, if Tapatalk works with all the mobile clients the best...if getting both two work at same time is not possible, it would be good to support one that works for sure that works both with iOS and Android.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked this today, and I am seeing TiVoCommunity as a forum listed in Convo (the free Tapatalk client for Android)

It even came up with the predictive search, although the app does allow you to add it manually.

What's got me confused is why the actual Tapatalk app can't seem to find the forum. It seems safe to conclude this is a problem on their end, at least I hope it is, given that their system reports we've installed it correctly!

Please let me know if any of you can get to it. If not, I will contact them directly to troubleshoot.

Edit: Uploaded some pics from my phone so you can see what I see.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Still don't see it. By the way, when you click on Network, it shows main categories, which is another way to find forums. Is this one by chance supposed to be listed under "Entertainment"?

And under "Entertainment" is a bunch of subcategories, one of which is "Television", and under that there are 152 available forums. Scrolling through that, I still don't see this forum.

When you registered this forum, did you have to tell them which network category and subcategory this forum should go under?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it was originally under Technology -> Hardware, but I changed it to Entertainment -> Television, since it's very likely that people will be looking for it there.

Maybe it will show up now... I'm not holding my breath though. Let me know if you see it, otherwise I'll get a support email out to them.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Peter Redmer said:


> Yes, it was originally under Technology -> Hardware, but I changed it to Entertainment -> Television, since it's very likely that people will be looking for it there.
> 
> Maybe it will show up now... I'm not holding my breath though. Let me know if you see it, otherwise I'll get a support email out to them.


Still not seeing it. Went through all of the Entertainment>Television offerings and don't see it.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Heres a couple of other things you ought to know.

Forum Runner was sold to Internet Brands.. the same people that bought (and ruined) vBulletin. The author of Forum Runner is a friend of mine and said he will continue to support Forum Runner in the short term but I fully expect now that FR has been sold, it will go in the toilet like VB did.

TapATalk's licensing is nuts. They demand a fortune for their customized app and wont update it without you paying them again. Thats what moved me towards the Forum Runner. Not that it may matter to any of you but Tapatalk is a Chinese product as well. Its sold and developed out of China.

vBulletin has their own mobile app for 4.0 and above. We bought it, it sucked worse than the rest. Thats how we ended up with ForumRunner on our forum.

BTW, the author is a member here (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=244168) but he hasnt logged in in a year. Ill see if I can track him down and get him to weigh in. I havent talked to him much since the software was sold.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I have posted in the Tapatalk support forums:

http://support.tapatalk.com/threads...via-tapatalk-app-but-forum-is-verified.15411/

They don't seem to have an official support channel, which is disappointing, but hopefully someone will respond.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Thanks Peter. We really appreciate you taking a run at this.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I have/had a contact there. If you dont get an answer, send me a PM and Ill give you his email address.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Not showing for me in a search either.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I use FR on Android. It certainly has it's issues, but so far none have been game breakers. Usually, if there is something in a spoiler I really want to see, I'll either wait until I get home and on my desktop, or view the full site on a browser on the phone. Either is a pain, but it happens so little it's not a big deal to me.

I wish the push notifications would work - they did sporadically, and now I haven't gotten one in ages - but it was just a wish, not a need.

I only use Forum Runner for two forums. I wish all forums would adopt it though.

I've never tried Tapatalk and unless it supports the other forums I visit, I don't plan to use it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

The part of forumrunner (for my iPod) that bugs me is when somebody posts a link to a post in another thread, when I click on it, it brings me the top of the page that contains that post, and it's often unclear to me which of those 50 posts the linker is wanting to reference.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

KungFuCow said:


> Forum Runner was sold to Internet Brands.. the same people that bought (and ruined) vBulletin. The author of Forum Runner is a friend of mine and said he will continue to support Forum Runner in the short term but I fully expect now that FR has been sold, it will go in the toilet like VB did.


It's too bad. FR was great when it started, the author was really responsive to fixing and improving it. But then it seemed like it was abandoned. Not sure when it was sold, but the development slowed down to nothing a while back.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I've been hoping that Tapatalk support would be coming, though I also like ForumRunner. I just wish (like others) that ForumRunner development would resume, or at least that they'd fix the bugs that have been introduced along the way.

Hopefully Tapatalk will find this forum soon since I'd like to add it to my own system/config as well.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Peter Redmer said:


> Thanks everybody. I have posted in the Tapatalk support forums:
> 
> http://support.tapatalk.com/threads...via-tapatalk-app-but-forum-is-verified.15411/
> 
> They don't seem to have an official support channel, which is disappointing, but hopefully someone will respond.


reading that forum it appears some users were able to fix the problem by unregistering and reregistering


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> reading that forum it appears some users were able to fix the problem by unregistering and reregistering


unregistering and reregistering where?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

terpfan1980 said:


> unregistering and reregistering where?


I saw the comment also. I think they're talking about Peter unregistering and reregistering TCF with TapaTalk. I don't think it's anything we users can do.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

timckelley said:


> I saw the comment also. I think they're talking about Peter unregistering and reregistering TCF with TapaTalk. I don't think it's anything we users can do.


Yes


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

I bought ForumRunner just for this website and other than the spoilers not being able to be seen it works perfectly fine on my Android but if the admin feels the need to "add" tapatalk support that is up to them but I would hate for my money to go to waste.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

It's less than 2 bucks.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Tobashadow said:


> I bought ForumRunner just for this website and other than the spoilers not being able to be seen it works perfectly fine on my Android but if the admin feels the need to "add" tapatalk support that is up to them but I would hate for my money to go to waste.


Wre you referring to the thread subject list is showing the first few lines of the post? If so, from the main FF page, click the screwdriver/wrench settings, then forum reading options, turn off "show thread preview"


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Fofer said:


> It's less than 2 bucks.


So I am guessing the refund check from you is in the mail?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> Wre you referring to the thread subject list is showing the first few lines of the post? If so, from the main FF page, click the screwdriver/wrench settings, then forum reading options, turn off "show thread preview"


I think he's talking about stuff in spoiler tags. It's a known issue with the Android app - if someone puts something in spoiler tags, there is no way to see them within the FR app.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Fofer said:


> It's less than 2 bucks.


The amount of money is irrelevant. A good many people bought an app just for this forum - it would be a shame to take that app support away for a different app, that would again have to be purchased.

It appears both apps are running on the forum with no ill effects - so there is no reason to turn either one off. It's nice to have choice.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I just wish Tapatalk would get it together and get this forum added to it. Ease of use should be a "thing" when trying to get forum owners to use your product. Sheesh


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Tobashadow said:


> I bought ForumRunner just for this website and other than the spoilers not being able to be seen it works perfectly fine on my Android but if the admin feels the need to "add" tapatalk support that is up to them but I would hate for my money to go to waste.


Then I guess it's a good thing they plan to include both then huh? At least I think that's what Peter plans to do.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dthmj said:


> The amount of money is irrelevant. A good many people bought an app just for this forum - it would be a shame to take that app support away for a different app, that would again have to be purchased.
> 
> It appears both apps are running on the forum with no ill effects - so there is no reason to turn either one off. It's nice to have choice.


Other forums have both at once, so hopefully that is what we will end up with here too.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

d_anders said:


> Interesting poll....as of 11/19 1:45 pm US CST, basically tied...24% for Tapatalk, 24% for ForumRunner (7% want forum runner, or 14% wanting to continue to use ForumRunner, along with using Tapatalk as a 2nd option).
> 
> Given the issues with Android and Windows Mobile, if Tapatalk works with all the mobile clients the best...if getting both two work at same time is not possible, it would be good to support one that works for sure that works both with iOS and Android.


And if TapaTalk replaces FR which has been used for some time, then thats like thi forum telling people who paid for FR. Sorry but we screwed you, we removed what you paid $1.99 for and now put somethi ng in place you need to pay $2.99 for.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I find it hilarious that people that pay good money to watch TV would cry over paying a few $ more for another Forum reading app, or cry over having wasted money for an app that they used to use which seems to quickly be becoming abandon-ware thanks to the sale of the company that developed it to a company that seems to be clueless about providing good support for the products that they make available.

Seriously, it's a few $$. If you are paying TiVo a monthly fee, or paying your cable company a monthly fee for service it isn't that much more to spend. If your budget is really that tight then what are you doing spending your time reading these forums when you should be finding a new job and living on Monster.com or other similar sites.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

terpfan1980 said:


> I find it hilarious that people that pay good money to watch TV would cry over paying a few $ more for another Forum reading app, or cry over having wasted money for an app that they used to use which seems to quickly be becoming abandon-ware thanks to the sale of the company that developed it to a company that seems to be clueless about providing good support for the products that they make available.
> 
> Seriously, it's a few $$. If you are paying TiVo a monthly fee, or paying your cable company a monthly fee for service it isn't that much more to spend. If your budget is really that tight then what are you doing spending your time reading these forums when you should be finding a new job and living on Monster.com or other similar sites.


You my friend have no idea where me and the others who have stated similar are coming from. Sure, for ome it may be the money but it's more than that, more than you'll ever get / understand.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I've already paid for both, so I really don't care in that regard.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

terpfan1980 said:


> Seriously, it's a few $$. If you are paying TiVo a monthly fee, or paying your cable company a monthly fee for service it isn't that much more to spend. If your budget is really that tight then what are you doing spending your time reading these forums when you should be finding a new job and living on Monster.com or other similar sites.


I object to paying on principle. I am an Android user. I have yet to pay for an app. If and when I pay for an app I want it to be for something really worthwhile. A forum reading tool is not what I had in mind. I have been tempted a few times, but don't read these forums on my Droid that much so is an easy pass.

So that's just where I am coming from. YMMV.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

stevel said:


> I've already paid for both, so I really don't care in that regard.


Same here. I already paid for Tapatalk when AVS Forum used it as a temporary placeholder until the HTML5 site went live.

I also downloaded the Android app Peter has been talking about, Convo, and it appears to work with TCF in its free version.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I've paid for both. And, really, the utility I get out of them far outweighs the minimal investment which was months to years ago.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

terpfan1980 said:


> I find it hilarious that people that pay good money to watch TV would cry over paying a few $ more for another Forum reading app, or cry over having wasted money for an app that they used to use which seems to quickly be becoming abandon-ware thanks to the sale of the company that developed it to a company that seems to be clueless about providing good support for the products that they make available.
> 
> Seriously, it's a few $$. If you are paying TiVo a monthly fee, or paying your cable company a monthly fee for service it isn't that much more to spend. If your budget is really that tight then what are you doing spending your time reading these forums when you should be finding a new job and living on Monster.com or other similar sites.


...not to mention, these are apps to be installed on a smartphone that typically costs hundreds of dollars, plus a hundred (or more) per month for service. To even _mention_ they $1.99 "investment" as a consideration here, as a means to try and sway the administrators here what and how to best support us, just seems laughable to me.

I appreciate the work the admins are doing here, and am thankful we have such options for mobile app access in the first place.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> You my friend have no idea where me and the others who have stated similar are coming from. Sure, for ome it may be the money but it's more than that, more than you'll ever get / understand.


Whine, whine, whine is what the sounds like. It may not really be that, but it is what it sounds like.

Look, I paid for ForumRunner specifically to use it here. I enjoyed using it here, though I was somewhat frustrated by how it felt on Android vs. how it felt on iDevices (I have both and bought it for both). On 'droid it just wasn't as smooth and as polished.

Over time it has gotten worse on both, not better. Controls don't work where they used to and should, and the app just seems to be stuck at this point.

I bought Tapatalk for iDevices ages ago when a forum I visited (may have even been this one) suggested it. It never worked here, and I wound up buying ForumRunner since that was known to work here and had a decent rep.

Now I've bought Tapatalk for 'droid and have found it works well.

More in a bit, but really, this is a stupid argument over software that costs less than the slice of Lemon Loaf I buy at $tarbuck$ on more than the odd occassion.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I object to paying on principle. I am an Android user. I have yet to pay for an app. If and when I pay for an app I want it to be for something really worthwhile. A forum reading tool is not what I had in mind. I have been tempted a few times, but don't read these forums on my Droid that much so is an easy pass.
> 
> So that's just where I am coming from. YMMV.





Inundated said:


> Same here. I already paid for Tapatalk when AVS Forum used it as a temporary placeholder until the HTML5 site went live.
> 
> I also downloaded the Android app Peter has been talking about, Convo, and it appears to work with TCF in its free version.


I was going to toss in the mention for Convo. It isn't like there aren't free apps available. I wound up doing an in-app purchase to make Convo the premium version. To be honest, I'm not sure what the premium version adds over the free one, but the price was so low it didn't make sense not to support the developer with the $1.29 that it was going to cost me.

Being someone that has more frequently than not lived paycheck to paycheck (which it seems some others here fail to understand in their own assumptions), I have strong feelings about supporting developers that put obvious effort into the software I use. These folks are struggling as much as I am (or so it often seems) and they deserve to eat too. If I can't find the few $$ I'd need to pay for their software, then I really don't deserve to use it.

There are free alternatives, including just browsing here with mobile skins, or browsing the desktop site and panning and zooming as necessary on my smartphone or tab devices.



Drewster said:


> I've paid for both. And, really, the utility I get out of them far outweighs the minimal investment which was months to years ago.


Exactly. They are worth the investment, as minimal as it really is.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Fofer said:


> ...not to mention, these are apps to be installed on a smartphone that typically costs hundreds of dollars, plus a hundred (or more) per month for service. To even mention they $1.99 "investment" as a consideration here, as a means to try and sway the administrators here what and how to best support us, just seems laughable to me.


No, no, no. You don't understand, the smartphone was *free*. Absolutely free. It didn't cost anything at all. Just a contract that requires paying for voice and data for 2 years at minimal costs. Not real money. Really, it's a necessity. It gets used everywhere. Without the internet everyone would be lost. Facebook must know all of my daily details. I have to be constantly connected and I shouldn't have to pay for anything once I have the phone or tablet. Paying for apps is sooooooo socialistic. The government really should make a law that all software has to be free and has to be given to everyone since it is so important and so necessary to living the good life. 

Yeah, that's about what the arguments sound like.

Again, I know what living paycheck to paycheck is like. I know what worrying over the potential loss of a job is like (really, I definitely know that as I've lost jobs in bad economies before, and have to be concerned currently  ) But worrying about losing the use of an app that cost all of about $3, or perhaps $6 total if purchased on multiple platforms, just doesn't compute for me. Especially not when I look at what I pay out for luxury items/services on a regular basis.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Perhaps those worried/complaining about the possibility of Forum Runner support here disappearing should be reminded that, for the forum owner, both are free, and thus there's no reason both can't be in place here (as they are now). But the real problem isn't TCF, it's that the Forum Runner software appears to be mostly abandoned, and is slowly becoming less and less usable. If you have a place to complain about, it's to Forum Runner for not keeping it updated and for not fixing bugs and for not getting some relative feature parity across platforms. But there may come a time a newer version of vBulletin may have incompatibilities with whatever feature set Forum Runner last provided for, and then there may be no choice but to remove it from the forum. But that isn't TCF's fault, either.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BTW, from what I've seen so far of Tapatalk, I wouldn't hold my breath that they're going to be particularly responsive or keep up to date with forum updates either. There seems to be a big opening for a third product from someone who might actually care about continuing support.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Tapatalk just pushed out an update with a bunch of new features. For now they appear to be doing a good job keeping their app maintained.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

timckelley said:


> Tapatalk just pushed out an update with a bunch of new features. For now they appear to be doing a good job keeping their app maintained.


In comparison, FR has a major bug in their iPad version, which has been acknowledged, but they don't appear to be in a rush to fix.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

All this talk about which app to use is a moot point if Tapatalk doesn't get TCF added to their list of forums.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It's working now.


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

I just noticed the same thing. Yay!


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Yippee!

(Posted from Tapatalk)



-Andrew


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Finally! Yay!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Same here. Thanks!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Purchased and installed. It supports the two forums I use, and a couple more. And it seems to work a little better than FR, and has a view spoiler function.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I noticed that at TCF, the posts in tapatalk don't show who is being quoted. But at another forum I just went to, they do show who is being quoted. 

Is that a setting on the phone's end, or the forum admin end?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The thing I don't like about TapaTalk is that I can't copy text from posts - at least on my iPad. On FR, I could open an individual post and then mark a portion of text and copy it. I can't do that. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Beryl said:


> The thing I don't like about TapaTalk is that I can't copy text from posts - at least on my iPad. On FR, I could open an individual post and then mark a portion of text and copy it. I can't do that. Am I doing something wrong?


click the text (single touch) <more> <copy post>. That puts it in your clipboard.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I don't understand. I just posted that last post on a desktop, yet on tapatalk, it's showing that post as not existing. clicking <refresh> doesn't get it show up.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

timckelley said:


> I don't understand. I just posted that last post on a desktop, yet on tapatalk, it's showing that post as not existing. clicking <refresh> doesn't get it show up.


I see it on Tapatalk.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

timckelley said:


> click the text (single touch) <more> <copy post>. That puts it in your clipboard.


Is there help somewhere that I am missing? For example, what is the orange corner with a bell? and a plus sign on the thread header mean?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

timckelley said:


> click the text (single touch) <more> <copy post>. That puts it in your clipboard.


I guess I can paste it to a memo and then copy just the part I need. A little more work but can be done.

How do you multi-quote reply with TapaTalk? Copy each of the quotes one by one and use a memo app to compose the reply?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Also, how do I move the buttons on the iPad (using the iPhone app) since there is not a "More" button to let me then "Edit"? FR has this same issue.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Beryl said:


> I guess I can paste it to a memo and then copy just the part I need. A little more work but can be done.
> 
> How do you multi-quote reply with TapaTalk? Copy each of the quotes one by one and use a memo app to compose the reply?


I'm just learning this myself, but you bring up a good question. Multi-quoting is really easy with forumrunner.

Also, the tapatalk settings say it's supposed to position at the last unread post, but it's not for me. And when I refresh, it's not bringing the new posts. 

Maybe I'm just not understanding how to use this correctly. I actually have used tapatalk in the past a slight amount on another forum, and don't remember having any troubles with it like I am now.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Also, the tapatalk settings say it's supposed to position at the last unread post, but it's not for me. And when I refresh, it's not bringing the new posts.


I did find a quirk with this. If there are unread posts, it goes to it correctly. If there are not unread posts, it goes to the top of the last page. Weird (and wrong, IMO), but now that I know what it is doing, I can live with it.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Also, how do I move the buttons on the iPad (using the iPhone app) since there is not a "More" button to let me then "Edit"? FR has this same issue.


When you single touch the post you don't get "quote, share, more"?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

smark said:


> When you single touch the post you don't get "quote, share, more"?


I am talking about the buttons on the bottom (Latest, Forum, Search, Messages, Favorites, People). On the phone, they do not all fit, so there is one called More. If you click on that, you get another screen with the rest, and that has an Edit button. Click on that, and you can reorder the buttons. For example, I prefer Favorites to be the first button, since that would be the default selection when I go into a forum.

On the iPad, all the buttons fit, so there is no "more" button, and you cannot reorder them.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Am I the only one that is not seeing who is being quoted? The quote shows up, but not who posted the quote. Other forums show it correctly.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dthmj said:


> Am I the only one that is not seeing who is being quoted? The quote shows up, but not who posted the quote. Other forums show it correctly.


I see it too. It does not have the "Originally posted by:" line. But it works on the other Forum I am using it with.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Should we have a separate thread in Operations for this? The Coffehouse seems like the wrong place for it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

dthmj said:


> Am I the only one that is not seeing who is being quoted? The quote shows up, but not who posted the quote. Other forums show it correctly.


No. I don't see it on my Nexus but I do on my iPad.

Also, there is a multi-quote option on the Android app but not on the iOS app. This is the FIRST feature I've seen on an app that is better on Android. YAY!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

dthmj said:


> Am I the only one that is not seeing who is being quoted? The quote shows up, but not who posted the quote. Other forums show it correctly.


A cumbersome workaround: touch the post, then <More> <Open in Safari>. Once you see the author hit the <back> button to return to normal tapatalk view.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

timckelley said:


> A cumbersome workaround: touch the post, then <More> <Open in Safari>. Once you see the author hit the <back> button to return to normal tapatalk view.


Yeah, that's not going to happen.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

My impressions so far is that forumrunner (at least for my iTouch) is better than tapatalk. But Tapatalk seems to have better support, so maybe if the developers keep enhancing it, it will eventually catch up to and surpass forumrunner.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

For some things FR is better (or I know how to use it better). But since it essentially stopped getting upgraded quite a while back, TT has caught up in most respects.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Well here are the problems I'm still having with TT:

1) as dthmj points out, the quotes don't show the author
2) I don't see any indication in my user CP (which I think TT calls "favorites") which threads have unread posts in them.
3) No multi-quote feature that I can see.

There certainly could be other deficiencies I'm not thinking of right now.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Well here are the problems I'm still having with TT:
> 
> 1) as dthmj points out, the quotes don't show the author
> 2) I don't see any indication in my user CP (which I think TT calls "favorites") which threads have unread posts in them.
> ...


For #2, the number showing the number of posts in the thread changes if there are unread posts. Solid background if there are unread.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Well here are the problems I'm still having with TT:
> 
> 1) as dthmj points out, the quotes don't show the author
> 2) I don't see any indication in my user CP (which I think TT calls "favorites") which threads have unread posts in them.
> ...


1. Seems to be a TCF specific problem as other forums I use do show the author.

2. In the Android app, threads with new posts are bolded - just like in FR.

3. As Beryl said, Android has a multi-quote function - tap and hold a post to get a menu, chose multi, then tap each post you want to include.

Perhaps you should switch to Android


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

One big annoyance for me with TT is that the "Unread" view seems limited to the last 100 unread threads (or thereabouts). With FR, I can go all the way back to my last read thread, but not with TT. Even if I tell it to "load more threads", it doesn't.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


A-HA! Tapatalk 2 is still in beta for the iPhone. So hopefully there will be an update with the missing features.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Correction. I don't see who is being quoted on my iPad either. 

I like FR better but it doesn't work at all on my Nexus 7.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am using TT with three forums. Two do not quote correctly, the other one does. Interestingly, the same two are the ones that were not found in the search until they fixed whatever it was they fixed to get that to work. Might be coincidence, though.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm not seeing who quoted on Tapatalk 2 on my Droid 4.

Other than that, it works fine...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just saw this poll. I vote for ForumRunner. I've never had any problems with it and I don't want to have to pay for Tapatalk.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just saw this poll. I vote for ForumRunner. I've never had any problems with it and I don't want to have to pay for Tapatalk.


It's $3 dude...</fofer>


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> It's $3 dude...</fofer>


You have a point, Fof. 

Having said that, I bought FR specifically because of this forum. It's the only forum I visit regularly and the only one I've ever accessed via FR. It would suck to have bought that app for a specific purpose and then to have TCF change, making that specific purpose moot.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> You have a point, Fof.
> 
> Having said that, I bought FR specifically because of this forum. It's the only forum I visit regularly and the only one I've ever accessed via FR. It would suck to have bought that app for a specific purpose and then to have TCF change, making that specific purpose moot.


Doesn't FR still work? I don't think they are removing it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Dcushing's WW forum is also on FR.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Working for Windows Phone, too.

Sent from my RM-820_nam_canada_246 using Board Express


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Would prefer Tapatalk.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Sent from my RM-820_nam_canada_246 using Board Express


Wow, that's ugly. How does my Nokia Lumia 920 turn into that string?


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

A couple of other Forums in which I participate are running similar polls about Tapatalk. They don't mention front-runner. I haven't used either but I'd rather have one app I can use for all the Forums I visit.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Emacee said:


> A couple of other Forums in which I participate are running similar polls about Tapatalk. They don't mention front-runner. I haven't used either but I'd rather have one app I can use for all the Forums I visit.


If they don't mention ForumRunner then what's the poll about?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

One of my regular forums has no mobile option at all - the poll is Tapatalk, Install It Or Not?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

It's already installed, as is Forum Runner.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Inundated said:


> One of my regular forums has no mobile option at all - the poll is Tapatalk, Install It Or Not?


And why would anyone vote "not?"  Just don't use it if you don't want it.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Fofer said:


> And why would anyone vote "not?"  Just don't use it if you don't want it.


That's the topic on half the thread...Don't care is leading, followed by yes, then no.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm getting push notifications for TCF posts in subscribed threads, but there does not appear to be an option to turn off push notifications for TCF. Just my other forums that have them enabled.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

RegBarc said:


> I'm getting push notifications for TCF posts in subscribed threads, but there does not appear to be an option to turn off push notifications for TCF. Just my other forums that have them enabled.


I was too, I just turned off all notifications unfortunately.

It would be nice to be able to fix this. I was also recieving notifications on threads with no notification type.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't you get this in Settings?


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

There's a section for notifications for specific forums, but TCF is not listed on there. Instead, it says that if your forum is not listed, a plugin may be installed by site admit to allow users to customize push notifications for the forum. This is for iOS, by the way.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

The search in tapa doesn't work well. I searched for "jailbreak" and the official JB thread didn't show and the results wouldn't give me more than 10 results with no "older threads" option.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

So using Tapatalk for a bit, there are a couple of things I don't know how to do. 

First, how do I look at and/or vote in polls. I see the poll threads, but not the actual polls.

Second, when I look at my favorites (subscribed) threads, I get only so many, with no way to load more.

Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

eddyj said:


> So using Tapatalk for a bit, there are a couple of things I don't know how to do.
> 
> First, how do I look at and/or vote in polls. I see the poll threads, but not the actual polls.
> 
> ...


Same with my search issue. It only shows so much and there's no "page 2" or a "show more threads" button


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Any chance of (In addition to) whatever choice is made here, to provide a mobile version of the forums?

I think there's a significant use case were people don't need to keep tabs on the forums or post a ton through these specialized mobile apps, but if someone searches for something on Google and gets directed here, they should get a mobile version of the forum.

At the very least, can we please turn off this stupid annoying modal popup?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

You should only see that popup once, then it should remember and not do it again. But I have heard people complain that they have seen it multiple times.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

I skimmed the thread, so I hope this wasn't mentioned. I'd be surprised if it was...

Does anyone know if Forums (Tapatalk Powered) for WebOS works with TC? The only thing I care about accessing is this forum. 

That said... It's just 3 bucks, but it's the principle of the matter.  I already bought tapatalk and forum runner for iOS and Android. For some reason I hate buying stuff for my HP Touchpad, knowing full well it may not be supported for much longer. I still prefer WebOS over Android if they had the same apps.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Btw, I haven't posted in The Coffee House for years. I wouldn't have expected to find a thread like this in here. 

In other words, what the heck are you Happy Hour members doing here??  Perhaps I need to branch out a bit. HH is the only place I go in TC. Well, for 99.9% of the time.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Scooter said:


> Btw, I haven't posted in The Coffee House for years. I wouldn't have expected to find a thread like this in here.
> 
> In other words, what the heck are you Happy Hour members doing here??  Perhaps I need to branch out a bit. HH is the only place I go in TC. Well, for 99.9% of the time.


It's a global sticky - you can see it from any forum.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

dthmj said:


> It's a global sticky - you can see it from any forum.


I wondered about that after I posted. I looked up in this forum (Coffee House) and didn't see a sticky.

That's how often I look up at those. 

Thanks.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

dthmj said:


> It's a global sticky - you can see it from any forum.


It was - but isn't now.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

stevel said:


> It was - but isn't now.


I still see it at the top of HH.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Interesting. I don't.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

dthmj said:


> I still see it at the top of HH.





stevel said:


> Interesting. I don't.


The "global sticky" contains a link to this thread. It's actually an *Announcement*.


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

I just noticed the announcement for this topic today. Obviously I'm too late for voting, but I'm glad to see that tapatalk was added. This is the only forum I use FR for, I haven't bought Tapatalk, but a lot of other forums I use on my mobile seem to prompt me that they support tapatalk, so I have considered it. I just didn't want to have 2 separate forum apps. Partly it was about buying another when I already own one, but the cost really isn't a big issue. If tapatalk is working well with TCF, I may just switch over to it.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I see tapatalk now has a separate iPad app for another $5.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Expect an Android tablet version soon after. There is a beta out there for the finding.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> I see tapatalk now has a separate iPad app for another $5.


They've had that for awhile. I can't really figure out why, since the other app is a universal app.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

morac said:


> They've had that for awhile. I can't really figure out why, since the other app is a universal app.


Same here. I can't figure out what it offers that the other one does not have and that is worth $5.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Extra iPad?


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

pteronaut said:


> Expect an Android tablet version soon after. There is a beta out there for the finding.


It's in the play store. I'm trying it now. It seems to work well, but I can't find any finer granularity notification options than on and off.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is the consensus still for Tapatalk over Forum Runner?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Is the consensus still for Tapatalk over Forum Runner?


I think it depends on what platform.

For Android, Tapatalk seems to be the better app. For iOS, it's a toss up - but the irritating things FR does/doesn't do on Android don't seem to be an issue.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I have both, and I find myself choosing Forum Runner over Tapatalk where I have the choice. Tapatalk is "prettier," but I can get around quicker in Forum Runner.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

I prefer Forum Runner on my iPhone, it seems to make slightly better use of the limited real estate.

I prefer Tapatalk on the iPad (originally installed it since FR had the rotation bug), although am annoyed that at least once a week it nags me to buy Tapatalk HD.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I've shifted completely to Tapatalk.

Has anyone bought Tapatalk 2 for iOS? I haven't figured out what it does different or better that would motivate me to buy the new version.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Ive worked with both from an administrator side and use the BYOB Tapatalk app on my forum.

Forum Runner is garbage compared to Tapatalk. It was good when Rob Johnson still was the man in charge but now that its been sold to Internet Brands, just like everything else they touch, its gone into the toilet. Customer service is HORRIBLE and the app seems to have stagnated while Tapatalk keeps pushing out updates.

Ive also had the pleasure of dealing with the guys at TT. Theyve been very responsive and very helpful with any and all issues Ive had.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I am on Android.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> I prefer Forum Runner on my iPhone, it seems to make slightly better use of the limited real estate.
> 
> I prefer Tapatalk on the iPad (originally installed it since FR had the rotation bug), although am annoyed that at least once a week it nags me to buy Tapatalk HD.


Sheesh, what's up with that? Seems like it's an old pitch, from before the time that Tapatalk was universal. Now, what would be the reason to buy Tapatalk HD? If anything, they should be pushing the (also universal) Tapatalk 2. Still, I'd like to know what's different with the new version...???

For now, ForumRunner remains my go-to. It's easy and quick. Not happy about the lon-standing bugs, though. Notes like the one above from KungFuCow, and my own gut instincts on the matter, have me leaning towards switching to Tapatalk 2 real soon now. I hate it when a good app languishes. It appears that Forum Runner is barely on maintenance mode these days.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Mostly using FR, but I use TT sometimes if there is an issue with FR.

Didn't realize TT2 was available on iPhone already. Is it worth getting?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Having both on both iOS and Android, I prefer FR on my iOS devices and TT on my Android device. I like the way I can see gifs on FR but the way TT links quickly to a specific browser page and back. 

I guess there is no consensus.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Beryl said:


> I guess there is no consensus.


I think I'm seeing more being for TT on Android.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

The main differences between the two on android is that TT allows you to see spoiler text and most formatting. You can also upload images from TT.

I think forum runner may already do these things on iOS, but it doesn't on android.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

For the record this will be the first app I have paid for. It's kind of been a point of pride to avoid paying for any apps. #overit


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

congrats! what platform, waynomo? just curious.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dthmj said:


> The main differences between the two on android is that TT allows you to see spoiler text and most formatting. You can also upload images from TT.
> 
> I think forum runner may already do these things on iOS, but it doesn't on android.


Yes, it does on iOS, which is why I rarely use TT these days, now that the FR orientation issues are fixed.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Forumrunner was the first app of my life that I paid for.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I still prefer Forumrunner (for iOS on iPod Touch) over tapatalk for reasons I mentioned earlier, plus a couple more:

1) Quotes don't show the author name
2) I see no way to multi-quote
3) With forumrunner, there's a way to customize my home screen to have an icon to go to particular subforum if I want
4) With forumrunner, I can set it so that by default, when I open a forum, it goes straight to my subscribed posts, so I don't have drill down menus to find them.

So forumrunner, even with their bad maintenance, is still the clear winner for me.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

timckelley said:


> I still prefer Forumrunner (for iOS on iPod Touch) over tapatalk for reasons I mentioned earlier, plus a couple more:
> 
> 1) Quote don't show the author name
> 2) I see no way to multi-quote
> ...


Tapatalk (at least on Android) has those features.

The quoting not showing the name is weird. Here at TCF, names do not show - but on other vbulletin boards, the names shows fine when quoting. So I'm not sure if it's a TT thing or maybe the version of vbulletin - or what.

But I can multi-quote with TT, and I can put a widget that will go to a particular forum (but I guess not sub forum). And there is a setting that when it opens it will go to your subscribed posts. TT is also more reliable for notifications - FR said it would notify me - and it would a couple of times and then stop working. TT has worked consistently - so much so that I turned it off 

I think TT just works better in Android than FR - and if you are using Android, TT is the program of choice.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> Ive also had the pleasure of dealing with the guys at TT. Theyve been very responsive and very helpful with any and all issues Ive had.


That's funny because I've never ever got a response from them.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

magnus said:


> That's funny because I've never ever got a response from them.


Heres another strike against Forum Runner.

I asked for the Forum Runner app for our forum to be removed from the Play store as we moved to Tapatalk.

Forum Runner/vBulletin/Internet Brands took it upon themselves to go into our iTunes account and delete our Tapatalk app.

I dont have a Mac. It took me two months to get this app listed. Its only been listed for 4 days. Now Im back to square one.

Im furious. I dont have the artwork, I dont have all the Apple specific crap I need to resubmit it and on top of that, without a Mac, you cant even submit apps to the App Store.

Good job, Forum Runner


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Huh? How did they get into your iTunes account? And all they did was delete a competitor's app? And what does that have to do with the (Google) Play Store?


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Sounds like he trusted the app developer with his App Store vendor credentials.

Not a choice I would make.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Fofer said:


> congrats! what platform, waynomo? just curious.


Android


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Normally nowadays I have a slight preference for Tapatalk on the iPad and FR on the iPhone, but the thing that bugs me most about TT is that I can't view animated GIFs in the app (view on web doesn't work if a forum requires me to log in there) and it doesn't handle YT links. Am I missing something? I see mention of a Tapatalk 2 ???

Edit: I had no clue that TT had introduced a new version that simply replaced the old one. And no discount for previous buyers. I now have TT2 and will see how it works.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I pretty much use FR exclusively. It works well enough.

The past few days push notifications (iOS) have stopped working again. That's my major complaint about it, that push breaks periodically and takes weeks or months to fix. This time, they aren't even acknowledging my support posts 1 and 2.

Is FR iOS push broken for everyone else?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Fofer said:


> Huh? How did they get into your iTunes account? And all they did was delete a competitor's app? And what does that have to do with the (Google) Play Store?





Drewster said:


> Sounds like he trusted the app developer with his App Store vendor credentials.
> 
> Not a choice I would make.


You dont have a choice. When you sign up with ForumRunner, you dont get apps. They manage everything. You have to give them your iTunes account information and they keep your app in their Play store account.

All I wanted, all I asked for, was the Play Store version to be deleted so my users wouldnt see two apps and get confused since i had removed Forum Runner support.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> You dont have a choice. When you sign up with ForumRunner, you dont get apps. They manage everything. You have to give them your iTunes account information and they keep your app in their Play store account.


I'm pretty certain that violates Apple's TOS agreement.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

As much as I want to like and use Tapatalk, (I have Tapatalk HD for Android) I keep going back to FR because of a few things on TT that aren't right. Like, it doesn't show me who said what is quoted...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeah, that'd be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Since push is broken again on FR and support isn't responding, I'm thinking of installing Tapatalk. 

For iOS there's 3 different versions: Tapatalk, Tapatalk HD for iPad and Tapatalk 2. It would seem Tapatalk 2 would be the logical choice, but the reviews seem a bit split on it. Some say it's better than the original while others say it's worse. Any recommendation for iPad?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I would say Tapatalk2 is a bit better overall than the original version. There is no reason to choose Tapatalk HD at all. TT2 still doesn't get media formatting right, though it is a bit better. As best as I can tell it still won't render animated GIFs, though I am not certain of this. The UI is different and takes some getting used to.

As for taking over the iTunes account, that would be only if you wanted a forum-specific app such as DBStalk has, right? There isn't one for MS or TCF so there would be no iTunes account issue.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Okay I'm trying TT2 now and I must say its very different from FR. I'm not sure if it's better or worse, but there's a higher learning curve as many things aren't explained (why is there a Twitter icon when posting and what does upload to Tapatalk mean?) and it seems schizophrenic as it thinks I'm logged in in some places but "guest" in others. 

Also it seems like to get things to refresh, I have to kill the app and restart it. For example there's no way to refresh the account or history pages so the Tapatalk ID syncing isn't particularly useful.

I'm not sure if I just don't like it or it will take time to get used to it. I definitely don't like that I have to scroll down past all the subscribed forums to get to the subscribed threads and there doesn't seem to be a way to tell if subscribed threads have new posts or not.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

TT2 doesn't do polls, it seems. In most things you can refresh by pulling down and releasing.

Verified - TT2 can't show animated GIFs. Sigh.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It doesn't show you the last person that posted to a thread from the list. It shows the person that created the thread. 

It doesn't show you who was quoted. 

It doesn't have a way to get to settings as easily as FR. 

It doesn't seem to send any notifications for subscribed threads. 

I like FR better for ease of use but it seems like most of the boards that I frequent are using TT now.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I was hoping that TT2 did push notifications since they are broken in FR currently, but apparently TCF isn't set up to do push notifications in TT2. I didn't get any push notifications from TT2 for any of my subscribed threads and when I checked the push notification page, TCF isn't even listed there.

Is TCF not set up for push notifications? Can it be enabled?










Edit: apparently you can't attach images while editing, something FR can do (which I just did). So far buying TT2 seems like a waste of money.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

magnus said:


> It doesn't show you the last person that posted to a thread from the list. It shows the person that created the thread.
> 
> It doesn't show you who was quoted.
> 
> ...


Are you using iOS, or Android? Because I haven't experienced your #1 or 3 on my S3.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> Are you using iOS, or Android? Because I haven't experienced your #1 or 3 on my S3.


iOS


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

From the TT2 posts I am seeing, it seems like staying with FR is the right thing for now. The non-quotes in TT were the deal breaker for me.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

It really amazes me how vastly different the programs are depending on what platform you are using.

And the quote thing is so weird because it works on some forums and not on others.

I can (but chose not to) get push notifications on TT for Android no problem.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I can (but chose not to) get push notifications on TT for Android no problem.


For TiVo Community Forums (i.e. here)? I have options for push notifications for other forums with TT2 for iOS, but not for TCF.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Yes, tcf. But it's for android, and not the 2 version.

Like I said, I'm amazed at the differences in the program for the different platforms.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

morac said:


> I'm pretty certain that violates Apple's TOS agreement.


Im pretty sure it does too but this is how they work.

I havent gotten a response from them since they deleted my app. I guess its just "Oh well" to them.

When the Internet Brands office opens out in California, theyre going to be getting a call from me.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

dthmj said:


> Spoiler


I'd edit that first screenshot to take out a forum which must not be named, had that been me who posted it.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

This is not an iPhone thread, so it's OK to mention Android.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Out of curiosity is any one who uses FR getting push notifications for TCF anymore?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

morac said:


> Out of curiosity is any one who uses FR getting push notifications for TCF anymore?


I'm a little confused on what this means. The little square icon does show the number of new posts as a number on it. Or are you actually getting notified via a pop up whenever a new post comes in? That would be annoying to me, which makes me glad that doesn't happen. Or maybe it could happen and long ago, maybe I turned that off in settings or something.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pteronaut said:


> I'd edit that first screenshot to take out a forum which must not be named, had that been me who posted it.


It was mentioned more prominently in the second screenshot. Why not spoilerize that one, too?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

timckelley said:


> I'm a little confused on what this means. The little square icon does show the number of new posts as a number on it. Or are you actually getting notified via a pop up whenever a new post comes in? That would be annoying to me, which makes me glad that doesn't happen. Or maybe it could happen and long ago, maybe I turned that off in settings or something.


I have Forum Runner (for iOS) set up to tell me which subscribed threads I watch get new posts and when I get new private messages. I only get one notification per unread thread so it's not that annoying. I have no idea what Tapatalk 2 does since there's no option in that to have push notifications sent for TCF. Maybe it works in Tapatalk (1) and TCF needs to update it's plugin (or whatever) to support TT2.

I supposed if you are subscribed to a lot of threads that get lots of new posts that it would be annoying, but currently less than 10 threads I'm subscribed to get new posts, so as long as I don't open the app, I'd get at most 10 notifications. In reality though it tends to combine notifications so I'll get a notification similar to "4 updated threads at TCF" or something like that. I have iOS set to only show me the last 5 notifications so it doesn't get annoying.

Without the notifications I forget to check the app. I actually forgot to check for 2 days since I'm used to being told when there's new posts. As such I had about 10 unread threads with 2 days worth of posts. I find it more annoying, not being told when there's new posts to read.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Speaking of "plugins", the Forum Runner plugin was updated a few months back to stop putting up that annoying popup when browsing in Safari if running iOS 6. It puts up a banner instead. It would be nice if TCF picked that up.

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2315


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I looked, and under Notification Settings, it says I have to created a Forum Runner push user name and password. I don't think I ever did this, so sadly, I'm not able to confirm your problem exists for me.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Is it just me or is anyone else having lots of communication/no response errors with FR? Is it FR or TCF? It is driving me nuts lately.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

It's not happening to me. But on the subject of FR and Tapatalk, I'd love a feature where you could speak into the microphone and have it translated in to a post on a forum. The itunes store has other apps that do this, like google search, and the ability to send a text message by speaking. It'd sure be nice if forum posts could be done that way.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

timckelley said:


> It's not happening to me. But on the subject of FR and Tapatalk, I'd love a feature where you could speak into the microphone and have it translated in to a post on a forum. The itunes store has other apps that do this, like google search, and the ability to send a text message by speaking. It'd sure be nice if forum posts could be done that way.


Your keyboard doesn't do that (voice recognition button)?

I can do that in any app that uses the keyboard for input (which is like all of them).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

timckelley said:


> It's not happening to me. But on the subject of FR and Tapatalk, I'd love a feature where you could speak into the microphone and have it translated in to a post on a forum. The itunes store has other apps that do this, like google search, and the ability to send a text message by speaking. It'd sure be nice if forum posts could be done that way.


I'm dictating this response by voice in ForumRunner.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

dthmj said:


> Your keyboard doesn't do that (voice recognition button)?
> 
> I can do that in any app that uses the keyboard for input (which is like all of them).


No, there is a little picture of a microphone next to the virtual keyboard that will do this, but only on certain apps. Forumrunner and tapatalk are not among them. (I use an iPod Touch btw.)


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

timckelley said:


> No, there is a little picture of a microphone next to the virtual keyboard that will do this, but only on certain apps. Forumrunner and tapatalk are not among them. (I use an iPod Touch btw.)


Weird. It is there on the iPhone.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

brianp6621 said:


> Weird. It is there on the iPhone.


Yes, and I mention texting being one of the apps that does it - well that app is available for the iPhone, but not the iPod. (Because iPhones have built in texting ability.) I do text with my iPod but I use a third party app called Talkatone, and I also have another texting app called "Google Voice". Neither of those provides for microphone input.

So really, my only app I get to use microphone input on is Google Search.

Hardwarewise, no reason why I shouldn't be able to do this in other apps. I wish they've develop software for it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Now that you say FR for the iPhone supports microphone input, that has suddenly become a big selling point for an iPhone in my mind. I'm starting to wonder if I should be using an iPhone instead of an iPod.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

timckelley said:


> Yes, and I mention texting being one of the apps that does it - well that app is available for the iPhone, but not the iPod. (Because iPhones have built in texting ability.) I do text with my iPod but I use a third party app called Talkatone, and I also have another texting app called "Google Voice". Neither of those provides for microphone input.
> 
> So really, my only app I get to use microphone input on is Google Search.
> 
> Hardwarewise, no reason why I shouldn't be able to do this in other apps. I wish they've develop software for it.


I think what you're seeing is when an app provides support for dictation. What we're talking about is when it is supported at the OS level in the keyboard. Maybe your iPod doesn't support it? Is it an older touch?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

timckelley said:


> Now that you say FR for the iPhone supports microphone input, that has suddenly become a big selling point for an iPhone in my mind. I'm starting to wonder if I should be using an iPhone instead of an iPod.


Yeah, if your iPod has a microphone I don't know why you wouldn't have the little button on the keyboard. What model of iPod is it?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

brianp6621 said:


> I think what you're seeing is when an app provides support for dictation. What we're talking about is when it is supported at the OS level in the keyboard. Maybe your iPod doesn't support it? Is it an older touch?


It's a 4th generation, so not all that old. The last I heard I think we're on 5th generation right now. Also, I do update the iOS when they release new versions.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

timckelley said:


> Now that you say FR for the iPhone supports microphone input, that has suddenly become a big selling point for an iPhone in my mind. I'm starting to wonder if I should be using an iPhone instead of an iPod.


As I say above, it isn't app support, it is supported by the OS so any app that allows keyboard input can have speech input as long as your device/OS supports it.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Now that I reinstalled FR, it is working much better. I don't know why I didn't before.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, if your iPod has a microphone I don't know why you wouldn't have the little button on the keyboard. What model of iPod is it?


In fact, included in the iOS apps that come prepackaged is a voice recorder for recording notes, though admittedly that apps doesn't translate to text. So it definitely has a microphone, and as I say, the Google Search app (3rd party app) translates to text, so I know the hardware exists to do it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

brianp6621 said:


> As I say above, it isn't app support, it is supported by the OS so any app that allows keyboard input can have speech input as long as your device/OS supports it.


Well, the appearance this is that my version of iOS doesn't have this feature, but my wife's iPhone does. They must not use the same version of iOS then, and I'm guessing that Apple has chosen not to include it in the iOS that iPods use. If that's so, that's an anti-selling point for iPod Touches.

To tell the truth, ForumRunner was the main reason I originally bought my iPod Touch, and at the time it didn't even dawn on me that people could dictate to it. I only recently started fathoming this idea, and it sure would be nifty to be able to do it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Something occurs to me: I bet I could find a third party app that just does voice to text conversion, and use that to compose my posts, and then cut and paste them into FR. That might be an acceptable solution.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

timckelley said:


> Well, the appearance this is that my version of iOS doesn't have this feature, but my wife's iPhone does. They must not use the same version of iOS then, and I'm guessing that Apple has chosen not to include it in the iOS that iPods use. If that's so, that's an anti-selling point for iPod Touches.
> 
> To tell the truth, ForumRunner was the main reason I originally bought my iPod Touch, and at the time it didn't even dawn on me that people could dictate to it. I only recently started fathoming this idea, and it sure would be nifty to be able to do it.


I just checked online and sure enough the 4th gen iPod touch does not have the iOS enabled voice dictation. the 5th gen does. Sorry.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

If you have Siri, you have OS-level support for voice-to-text.

Sound like you don't have Siri, Tim. Use Dragon Dictate instead, and copy-paste.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Actually I just downloaded a third party free app called Voice Pro that translates voice to text. It will also automatically transfer the text to the clipboard, Facebook or Twitter. I'm using it right now to copy and paste this text into FR. it works pretty nicely. This is officially my first dictated post into FR.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Whoa.. I'm not sure I want to read a TCK voice dictated forum post....


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I wonder if there's a way to dictate a post with your user name in it.  It seems like it would be hard to pronounce.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

brianp6621 said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else having lots of communication/no response errors with FR? Is it FR or TCF? It is driving me nuts lately.


Yes. I'm pretty sure it's a problem with FR's servers as I've also seen errors mentioning invalid Push password. I posted on FR's servers, but as usually they ignored me.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Is there SwiftKey for iPhone? That keyboard has the microphone option.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The Dragon app mentioned earlier should work if you don't have a version of iOS with dictation. iOS doesn't support alternate keyboards.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ahhhh. Didn't know that. Been out of the iPhone loop for too long.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Apparently Siri is only available starting with the 5th generation iPod Touches.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow, I don't know how new this is, but I took another look after the latest update on Tapatalk, and it's remarkably nicer than it used to be. I've been considering forumrunner better than Tapatalk on my iPod Touch device, but I think with the latest update, Tapatalk quite likely has surpassed ForumRunner.

Features I like:


images are inlined in the posts... you can see them without needing to click on some link. Maybe I'm wrong, but I could swear they used to be a link you had to click on.
GIFs are viewable now, and what's more, they show up inlined as a static picture with the tiny letters "GIF" shown in the corner of the pic. If you touch the pic, it loads the sequence and starts playing the GIF. Furthermore, you can even pinch zoom into the GIF while it's playing.
 (old feature that's been there a long time): You can scroll to previous or later pages by sliding the screen sideways, while on forumrunner, you have to find the link to the next or prior page, often requiring vertical scrolling to get to that link, and then click (touch) on it.

As I say that last feature is an old one, but I willingly sacrificed it because of other shortcomings, but now, I probably don't need to sacrifice it if I like Tapatalk now.

Of course the other nice thing about Tapatalk is that more of my other forums are available on it, but TCF being on both forumrunner and Tapatalk, I until today, chose forumrunner for TCF.

I've only very briefly reviewed the latest update of Tapatalk... for all I know there could be other improvements as well.

Remember I'm just talking about my iOS device... I can't vouch for any comparisons between these apps on other types of devices.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tim, are you talking about the free or the paid version of Tapatalk? I'm very happy with FR and would not pay anything for Tapatalk, but if these updates you're speaking of are in the free version, I will definitely give it a try.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Tim, are you talking about the free or the paid version of Tapatalk? I'm very happy with FR and would not pay anything for Tapatalk, but if these updates you're speaking of are in the free version, I will definitely give it a try.


No, I actually have the paid versions of both.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

timckelley said:


> No, I actually have the paid versions of both.


Gotcha, thanks. If anyone else is using the new, free version of Tapatalk, can you confirm whether the updates that Tim mentioned are available on the free version?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I had the paid version of Tapatalk. Instead of upgrading that, they made it free and put the improvements into a new paid version. I ain't paying them again.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I only paid them once, a long time ago, and yet I seem to have improvements.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

eddyj said:


> I will check my version then.


The GIF handling is nice, but it still does not show the poster when stuff is quoted, so you do not know who the quote is from. This was the main reason I stopped using it, and I see no reason to change that decision.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

timckelley said:


> Wow, I don't know how new this is, but I took another look after the latest update on Tapatalk, and it's remarkably nicer than it used to be. I've been considering forumrunner better than Tapatalk on my iPod Touch device, but I think with the latest update, Tapatalk quite likely has surpassed ForumRunner.
> 
> Features I like:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I'm switching over to Tapatalk (at least on iOS.) These are nice improvements.

The bugs in ForumRunner are getting too annoying and it doesn't look like there is *any* development or updating going on. When iOS 7 came out, editing posts in FR would strip all the carriage returns. That this bug has lasted this long tells me no one is minding the store.

So it's nice to switch to an app that's still in active development.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

eddyj said:


> The GIF handling is nice, but it still does not show the poster when stuff is quoted, so you do not know who the quote is from. This was the main reason I stopped using it, and I see no reason to change that decision.


Oh that is indeed a glaring shortcoming of Tapatalk. That does make the decision harder in which app to use, I admit. A workaround is to click "web view", but that's a hassle. If tapatalk would fix this shortcoming, they'd move up a big notch in my book.

You know, the more I think of it, the more I may consider this a deal breaker. The day I choose tapatalk over forumrunner for TCF may be exactly the day they fix this quoting problem. But I still like the recent improvements - they just have this one last thing that needs fixing.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Thanks for this. I'm switching over to Tapatalk (at least on iOS.) These are nice improvements. The bugs in ForumRunner are getting too annoying and it doesn't look like there is *any* development or updating going on. When iOS 7 came out, editing posts in FR would strip all the carriage returns. That this bug has lasted this long tells me no one is minding the store. So it's nice to switch to an app that's still in active development.


It's actually worse than just a complete lack of development. There are forum owners who have branded versions of FR, who couldn't renew because the people who own FR, vBulletin, won't respond to their emails. I expect the number of forums supporting FR will shrink over time. It makes me wonder why VB bought FR in the first place.

As for Tapatalk, it's easy to pass FR in functionality! when FR is standing still. I'm not too keen on their explore feature, but everything else about the app is pretty good and they respond to support forum posts (unlike FR).

The only forum I use FR for is this one and that's because Tapatalk push notifications doesn't work for the VB version used here, which is quite old.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been using Tapatalk on my iOS and Android devices because improvements continue to happen on both platforms. It isn't perfect but better than FF in most aspects. I've paid for both apps.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

They both have issues on Android. Forum Runner has a lack of support, and there's a couple of display bugs that have been there forever, and Tapatalk has the lack of quote identification and navigation issues where it's not intuitive to get to different screens... Sometimes you need to use the back button, but depending where you are, sometimes that exits the app.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

As I've started to use Tapatalk more, I'm noticing more problems with it, that Forumrunner doesn't have.

1) Forum runner always shows a red number on each forum, indicating the number of subscribed threads that has unread posts, which I find very nice. Tapatalk sometimes does this, but not all the time.

2) On the quote thing, Tapatalk actually does show the quoted poster on other forums, but on TCF it for some reason doesn't, while ForumRunner seems to always work in this area.

3) Forumrunner lets me customize the home screen to contain not just links to forums, but directly to subforums (like Happy Hour for example). I'm not sure if TapaTalk can do that. If you can, I don't know how.


If I had to rank the above 3 problems with Tapatalk, #2 is by by far the most important, and then #1 is the next most import. #3 is very minor and I could easily live without it being fixed.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

It annoys me to no end that FR got essentially killed when it was bought. It only needs a few fixes and it would again be the easy choice. Instead, we have to figure out which is the lesser evil.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

timckelley said:


> 2) On the quote thing, Tapatalk actually does show the quoted poster on other forums, but on TCF it for some reason doesn't, while ForumRunner seems to always work in this area.


I think this is due to the extremely advanced age of the version of vBulletin that TCF is running on. This version was released back in 2007 sometime.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I just started using Tapatalk, is there anyway to KEEP me logged in here? It works fine in other forums


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I don't have that issue with Tapatalk.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Me neither.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed increased stability with FR, coinciding with the move to the new server? It seems that launching external links doesn't lead to a FR crash 100% of the time, any more. Possibly not at all. It took me a while to notice, because I had become so used to racing to click the "open in Safari" box as a workaround.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

danterner said:


> Has anyone else noticed increased stability with FR, coinciding with the move to the new server? It seems that launching external links doesn't lead to a FR crash 100% of the time, any more. Possibly not at all. It took me a while to notice, because I had become so used to racing to click the "open in Safari" box as a workaround.


The "fix" for crashing with links came with the newest iOS, I think, before the new TCF server. And TT is now showing who was quoted. So right now, my two biggest peeves were resolved, and either will work for me. I am sticking to FR, just because I am more used to it, and prefer the UI.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

eddyj said:


> The "fix" for crashing with links came with the newest iOS, I think, before the new TCF server. And TT is now showing who was quoted. So right now, my two biggest peeves were resolved, and either will work for me. I am sticking to FR, just because I am more used to it, and prefer the UI.


Give Tapatalk a week and the UI will change again.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

danterner said:


> Has anyone else noticed increased stability with FR, coinciding with the move to the new server? It seems that launching external links doesn't lead to a FR crash 100% of the time, any more. Possibly not at all. It took me a while to notice, because I had become so used to racing to click the "open in Safari" box as a workaround.


I've thought I've noticed that but thought I was going crazy.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

I wish tapatalk could remember where I was when I left the app.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

brianp6621 said:


> I wish tapatalk could remember where I was when I left the app.


This. At least it saves posts that you start before leaving the app.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Never used FR. Tapatalk is a mixed bag. Wish it would allow easy access to TC forums and that I could filter out Tapatalk editor content. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

FR allows bookmarking of TC forums for easy access.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Does Tapatalk give you direct access to your subscribed threads, similar to the User CP on the website? That's generally the way I participate in the web and on FR.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Does Tapatalk give you direct access to your subscribed threads, similar to the User CP on the website? That's generally the way I participate in the web and on FR.


Both TT and FR do.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> Does Tapatalk give you direct access to your subscribed threads, similar to the User CP on the website? That's generally the way I participate in the web and on FR.


Yes, in fact, that's the easiest way to interact with forums using Tapatalk, as trying to navigate the forum directly is not that intuitive.


----------

